# Daiwa Exceler



## stcroixman (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone used these yet? Any thoughts?

I am looking at getting the 4500 on my next trip to BPS.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes I have 2 and after my friend borrowed one he got one as well. I love them they are very smooth and handle braided line great. I have used mine in Salt and fresh water for 2 years now and they still perform well. I do clean and oil them after every trip to the beach or when they get dunked so while they are very nice reels for the money just know they they aren't waterproof like the more expensive reels out there.


----------



## stcroixman (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks, I think you may be referring to the FW excelers though. Those are nice, I have one.

I was asking about the new SW excelers.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Exceller*

I have a couple. Nice reels. I have the 4500's. The saltist is geared faster. I have two saltist 4500's as well. I use them for Cobia and ocean jigging for stripers. I think the saltist would hold up jigging small tuna up to 75 lb or so. The exceller should also. I like the reel for the money. I thionk it would make a very good surf reel.


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have never used one but I they look like nice reels. Might have to check one out myself....thanks for bringing my attention to them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

According to the Daiwa website the 4500 is a new reel. The 4000 and smaller reels claim to be fresh water but can be used in saltwater as well. I have the Laguna 2500 and 4000, which now have been discontinued and replace by the Exceler. There are just a few changes but for the most part it is the same reel. I wonder if the 4500 and up replace the saltwater Lagunas?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

surf rat said:


> I have a couple. Nice reels. I have the 4500's. The saltist is geared faster. I have two saltist 4500's as well. I use them for Cobia and ocean jigging for stripers. I think the saltist would hold up jigging small tuna up to 75 lb or so. The exceller should also. I like the reel for the money. I thionk it would make a very good surf reel.


There are a lot of bad reviews on teh saltist spinner right now. I dont own one, but there seems to be a major problem with the iar bearing


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Saltist*

I don't know what to tell you except I have fished with them since they came out and I have had no problem with them. I am not one to give an opinion about a reel or rod that I have not fished with. I am on the Daiwa pro staff and everyone I have talked to that owns one loves it. Where are you reading these bad reviews at?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

surf rat said:


> I don't know what to tell you except I have fished with them since they came out and I have had no problem with them. I am not one to give an opinion about a reel or rod that I have not fished with. I am on the Daiwa pro staff and everyone I have talked to that owns one loves it. Where are you reading these bad reviews at?


Here is one, look around a little they are everywhere. I am not offering an opinion, just stating what I have read, thats why I stated that I dont own one. I am not one to drop a couple of hundred on a reel without reading up on them first.
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=694368


----------



## stcroixman (Dec 30, 2008)

surf rat said:


> I have a couple. Nice reels. I have the 4500's. The saltist is geared faster. I have two saltist 4500's as well. I use them for Cobia and ocean jigging for stripers. I think the saltist would hold up jigging small tuna up to 75 lb or so. The exceller should also. I like the reel for the money. I thionk it would make a very good surf reel.


That is good to hear, I am thinking about the 4500 for the surf. Looks like it has very good line capacity too.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

http://stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=698204


This is a different viewpoint of the Saltist.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Kingfshr said:


> http://stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=698204
> 
> 
> This is a different viewpoint of the Saltist.


HPD does comrehensive testing and provides good reports. I dont use larger spinners so it doesnt affect me in any way. I only provided what I had read to be considered, and made sure to state that I dont own one. I own a lot of diawa products and dont have much in the way of negatives to say about any of them. Hopefully it is a good reel.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats just a follow up on his previous post. I don't own any Diawa reels. Some of those guys are a little nit picky on that forum.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Kingfshr said:


> Thats just a follow up on his previous post. I don't own any Diawa reels. Some of those guys are a little nit picky on that forum.


A little nit picky, some of those guys would want to cut you for talking about their brand of reels look at the Van Staal and Zee Baas guys their nuts


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah they have a short fishing season so they have to get online and over analize everything.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

surf rat said:


> I have a couple. Nice reels. I have the 4500's. The saltist is geared faster. I have two saltist 4500's as well. I use them for Cobia and ocean jigging for stripers. I think the saltist would hold up jigging small tuna up to 75 lb or so. The exceller should also. I like the reel for the money. I thionk it would make a very good surf reel.


Thanks yeah I had not seen those yet. They look very nice I just wish they made some in the smaller sizes. To me a salt water reel has less to do with its size then the type of environment it can endure.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

narfpoit said:


> Thanks yeah I had not seen those yet. They look very nice I just wish they made some in the smaller sizes. To me a salt water reel has less to do with its size then the type of environment it can endure.



You can use the sizes ranging from the smallest to the 4000 in salt water. 

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=187


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Fishman said:


> You can use the sizes ranging from the smallest to the 4000 in salt water.
> 
> http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=187


yeah I have a couple in the smaller sizes and do use them in Saltwater. But you have to be careful with them. It seems there are small spots in the body of the smaller models that let water straight in if the get dunked. I am guessing the saltwater models do not have that.


----------

